# Regarding "The Letter"



## Draekz (1 May 2015)

Hey All,

Sorry if this has been answered in a thread somewhere but i searched through the first dozen pages or so and didnt really see anything that answered my particular question!! Just had a quick question in regards to "translating" the letter i got back.

It says after saying i'm deemed unfit, that "my case may be reconsidered if I provide an updated assessment from my physician detailing my <medical problem>. I actually completely understand why as well. I merely handed my doctor the letter to fill out and didnt actually see him regarding what the military wanted me to get clarified. Stupidly on my part, i thought it'd just be in my records all the information they needed but he had merely filled out that last date of medication or issue is unknown. (basically a whole bunch of IDK answers lol). The other part of this is, I've only ever seen this doctor once. Once my original doctor retired I never really had another doctor so never touched base on anything.

Basically my question is; If i actually see this doctor and he deems me medically fit and sound and all that (because he literally doesnt know me). Will that assist in getting this application re-approved (not saying they will approve it but will they look at it again). I will gladly go into details of what the issue is with anyone that can give me some clarification as to how to proceed. Do i just go see my doctor, show him this letter (and explain the $100 dollar form he filled out was useless lol) and let him analyze me or whatever it is they want or do i first go BACK to the recruitment office and see the doctor there. Honestly i dont know which way to go. I work a full time job that is short staffed and getting away is difficult, i just dont want to make unnecessary trips to places if I just have to redo it again in a different order. OH and i dont drive yet so its that much more difficult to get around!

Anyway, if any of the above makes sense to anyone and they're willing to counsel me on the subject, please let me know! I'd like to get this moving again but dont want to waste more time and, most importantly, money, that i dont have, only to accomplish nothing or do it in the wrong order and have to do osmething over again!!

Thanks for any help or advice!! ITs always appreciated. 

Draekz


----------



## SoapMac (1 Sep 2015)

I'm in the same boat. CFRD said there are no special forms to bring back to my doc. Just the letter of denial.
Can you update me on your situation and the journey on your appeal?
PM if you want.

Thanks. 
Soap.


----------

